# ADA cycle



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

So after a long debate i have finally decided to change my 6 foot tank over to ADA substrate. With this i am curious how long will it take the ADA to cycle. Ive purchased 1 55 gallon rain barrel for my fish to live in until the tank is ready again. With this i also plan on using 50% of the water I had in my tank before hand which hopefully will aid the speed of the cycle. Does anyone have any idea how long it will be before i can add my fish again safely? I do have a freshwater test kit so I can test for nitrate, nitrite, ammonia and pH. Ive heard with ADA you usually get a ammonia spike but will this still happen with a tank that has two large canister running on it with bacteria from before and 50% of the old water? the tank is also heavily planted so im hoping that will help as well


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Utilizing the old water won't help unfortunately.

The ADA will definitely cause an ammonia spike, I believe mine lasted for a month. Utilizing seeded canisters will be a good start and should cut that down dramatically I would think however. You'll notice the water will be really murky for a week or so too if I recall correctly, and your ammonia will be through the roof, and then things will start to settle a bit.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello dwarf_puffer.

Here is an excellent ADA Amazonia I cycling guide taken from a popular Shrimp Forum. It was written by a world renowned shrimp breeder.

Hopefully this helps.

Stuart


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good link Stu, that sure is quicker then my 30 days it took of just leaving it alone.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

awesome link thanks so much! should i not add my filters until day 2.5 then? and what about plants day 2.5 as well?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

dwarf_puffer said:


> awesome link thanks so much! should i not add my filters until day 2.5 then? and what about plants day 2.5 as well?


I just put a cycled filter on it on day 1 and followed the procedure. After a week you can heavily plant the tank with mostly quick growing stem plants and then slowly intergrate slower growing plant as the tank settles. Don't light the tank until you add plants and then set the photoperiod at 8 hours a day initially and then adjust up or down as needed.

Hopefully that helps.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

ok thanks so much what should i do with all the plants until then  would they stand a better chance if i just planted them on day 4 rather then floating in a 55 gallon barrel with light?


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Also how will I know how much light to add. Obviously if they are dying add more but what happens if it's to much algae?


----------

